# ragweed in new seeded hay field



## danzig (Jul 30, 2015)

Seeded a 12 acre field in mixed hay,alfalfa,timothy,clovers and a few other varieties.The field was used by a neighbor last year and was in corn.Field was a little dry when I seeded with a brillion. Seeded a little on the heavy side. Of course after the seed was planted,no rain for nearly a month.Finally a little rain and the field began to green up.Checked it today and I have one hell of a ragweed crop.Ragweed is between 2 to 8 inches in height.I had a similar problem in a smaller field years ago,not as much ragweed,so _I cut,raked and baled it when it matured.Not the best solution,but it worked out.This year the ragweed is thick and chocking out the hay.Any ideas how to save this hay field other than spraying and re planting. Is there any herbicide that could safely be used that would only target ragweed? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Dan_


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Let it get to about 12-15" tall and clip it just above the alfalfa/grasses, is my guess. Just don't let it get out of hand, shading your good stuff. Remember, this advice might not be worth even 2 cents. 

Larry


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Right, mow it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Get trouble with golden rod in new seedings here. There's a time of year that will kill it off pretty good, but too late and it will go to seed after being cut and make a bigger mess.

If you find a solution let me know, I spot spray it when I can.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with burdock, ragweed, and clover. I had none, and now the reseeded field is thick with it. I mowed it at around 6" and sprayed with 2,4-D last weekend, but I want straight grass, no broadleaf stuff. I should have put it down heavier because now I need to overseed it. Heavy rains drowned a lot of it too. Mowing did not slow down any of the broadleaf weeds at all for me by mowing alone. but it should keep them from going to seed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SwingOak said:


> Mowing did not slow down any of the broadleaf weeds at all for me by mowing alone. but it should keep them from going to seed.


A huge piece of the equation, keeping them weeds from replenishing the seed bank. 

Larry


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

r82230 said:


> A huge piece of the equation, keeping them weeds from replenishing the seed bank.
> 
> Larry


Ain't that the truth! But sweet clover alone is soil persistent for 30 years - and stimulated by fire. So it takes years of management and vigilance to keep the nasties at bay!


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

for herbicides you are backed into a corner because the ones that are safe on established alfalfa cannot be used on seedling alfalfa and the most effective for controlling many broadleaf weeds must be applied to dormant alfalfa. Pursuit could be your saving grace but look into it carefully as i have never used it.


----------

